# Kimber .22 Conversion Kit...How does it shoot?



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I picked up a .22 conversion kit for my Kimber TLE. I shoot with a guy who has one for his Glock and he loves using it. I'm just looking for any comments (good or bad) from those who have installed and used one of these on a Kimber.

The Story:

I was trying to hold out till Christmas for my Kimber .22 Conversion kit because my wife can never come up with a gift for me. That plan went down the drain today while in a local shop when I saw one behind the glass with the typical $289 price tag on it, and inquired about it. The store manager said it had been there for a year and since they were no longer a Kimber dealer and the only new 1911's they stocked were the S&W and Taurus so nobody buys the conversion "Kimber" kit, even though it will work on other 1911's. Long story short, I offered $200 and he took it. He actually showed me the stock invoice from Kimber that showed the shop got the kit for $210 so they took a loss of $10 on it.


----------



## Ted (Nov 27, 2008)

*works great*

bought one shot it last week a real tac driver the only thing i sugest is to polish the barral before you use it with 4000 sand paper be couse the machineing is very rough , its right on the money 1" at 30 yards and i have not even sighted it in yet i say go for it


----------



## Keef.44 (Nov 27, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> I picked up a .22 conversion kit for my Kimber TLE. I shoot with a guy who has one for his Glock and he loves using it. I'm just looking for any comments (good or bad) from those who have installed and used one of these on a Kimber.
> 
> The Story:
> 
> I was trying to hold out till Christmas for my Kimber .22 Conversion kit because my wife can never come up with a gift for me. That plan went down the drain today while in a local shop when I saw one behind the glass with the typical $289 price tag on it, and inquired about it. The store manager said it had been there for a year and since they were no longer a Kimber dealer and the only new 1911's they stocked were the S&W and Taurus so nobody buys the conversion "Kimber" kit, even though it will work on other 1911's. Long story short, I offered $200 and he took it. He actually showed me the stock invoice from Kimber that showed the shop got the kit for $210 so they took a loss of $10 on it.


I'll do some searches but can you tell me more about this converision and which guns it applies to?

Ouch - http://www.kimberamerica.com/shop/product.php?xProd=156&jssCart=9c77bf26144cf26a515e307c77461855


----------

